# Piedmont?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hows Piedmont? I don't hear much about it. I just joined a H/F club this year and only hit the lake twice so far. What can I expect from this Lake?


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Greenfish and Brownfish

Probably my favorite lake: clear, weeds, wood, rock, points....10hp obviously, what more could ya ask for.

I believe it's been a little tough lately, but that depends on who you talk with. Not a lot of people post reports on muskingum watershed. Good luck out there.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Fish with teeth also, 2 varieties, 1 gets huge the others can get fairly large as well.


----------



## stjdad (Feb 21, 2007)

got this one at piedmont 2 weeks ago. didnt have camera, so had to drive to friends house. weighed in at 7lbs4ozs. drove back to lake and released unharmed.http://s353.photobucket.com/albums/r375/steeler86fan/th_Pictures-21.jpg


----------



## stjdad (Feb 21, 2007)

caught there 2 weeks agohttp://i353.photobucket.com/albums/r375/steeler86fan/Pictures-21.jpg?t=1217469048


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i live like 15 min away from piedmont and have been fishing it alot this year..the bass are not hitting too bad the largemouths are mostly in the weed beds and on timber the smallmouths can be caught on drop offs in 8-12ft of water and the big rocks up by the dam the saugeye bite has been slow picking a few up on the weedlines and the roadbed by the dam the muskies have been hitting from what i hear i have a couple buddies that fish for them down there and they have been catching a few here and there havent heard to much about the channel cats and shovelheads there was a catfish tourney down there not to long ago and some nice fish were caught in it there are also plenty of blugills,rock bass and crappie to be caught too!hope this helps you out some!good luck!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey Ronnie, could you share a couple of those smallie spots. I am trying to learn how to catch those things. Where and what should I try. Thanks


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

hey chopper there not too hard to find down there...they are all over the place,a couple of the best spots ive fished for the smallies are the dam and out around the 4-h camp you can catch them on alot of different lures use jigs,tubes,flukes,small cranks you can also catch them on top water baits as well i just caught a few nice ones last week up at the dam on a chug bug..the best colors ive found are pumpkinseed and junebug..well good luck down there hope this helps out..


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

When does the saugeye bite usually start and for how long? Does this lake freeze for some hardwater action?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

joerugz said:


> When does the saugeye bite usually start and for how long? Does this lake freeze for some hardwater action?


yes it does!!!! contact me this winter and i'd be more than happy to put you on fish!!! got everything needed so let me know!!!late january thru early march the ice is usually good....


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Late October and around Thanksgiving have been somewhat successful saugeye times for us.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Went to Piedmont with my little jon boat for a few hours. Not much activity on the surface except for the shad. Marked quite a few fish on the roadbed but they weren't hungry. I did finally catch a small saugeye on a Vib'e down near the dam. Now I'm gonna vent a little.
I like to use the small gravel boat ramp down by the dam, what's the deal with folks backing a trailer down there and just leaving it sit to block access. Then to make matters worse his fishing buddy backs down and parks in front of him. Are people really truly this freakin stupid, had they done this to some others I know there would've been flat tires. I just unfortunately put up with the inconsiderate asses and found somewhere else to dump in at.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Two buddies and I fished it last weekend. Didn't do any good on the saugeye. But the smallie bite was good on in-line spinners. We managed a great 10" gill also. The bite should pick up with the advent of fall approaching.


----------

